# Lake Chapala



## VegasRoy

Hi Everyone,

My wife and I have a 2 week time share in Puerto Vallarta that we have used every year for the last 31 years. We are considering relocating to Mexico permanently and are interested in exploring the Lake Chapala area. Does anyone know the best way to get from PV to Lake Chapal? Bus? Plane? Drive? Any recomendations on what areas to explor, where to stay, or who to contact in Lake Chapala? We will be in PV May13-June 2 and would like to make the trip to Lake Chapala during that time.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

VegasRoy


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum.
If you have a car, you can drive from PV to Lake Chapala. I suggest that you pick up a copy of Guia Roji's Gran Atlas de Carreteras de Mexico, or their state map for Jalisco, if you don't already have it.
We live in Chapala and use the route from PV to Mascota, Ameca-Cocula-Via Carona-Acatlan de Juarez- Jocotopec-San Juan Cosala-Ajijic-Chapala. This route is free, scenic and takes about five hours.
Alternatively, you could go north on 200 to Compostela and pick up the toll road (cuota) to Guadalajara, the Periferico south and follow the signs to Chapala. The tolls will be some $300 pesos and the time will be just a bit longer, as it is quite a bit further.
Of course, there are buses to Guadalajara from PV, as well as regional flights for similar prices. Either of those options will involve airport waits, taxis and the lack of a car at Lake Chapala for your explorations.
There are any number of B&B opportunities, as well as small hotels in both Ajijic and Chapala. You can find most of them on Google, or just come and look them over. As it is summer, there won't be a problem finding a place.


----------



## chicois8

Here are the numbers from the punto a punto site:

Highway 70, GDL-PV 293 KM drive time 4hours 15 min...
Highway 200,GDL-PV 334KM drive time 3hours46 min...279 Pesos in tolls

I have rented a car from:
Bucerias Car Rentals :: Gecko Rent A Car in Bucerias, Mexico
in Bucerias, honest and fair...10% discount for cash

You might google anyone of the thousands of real estate companies before you visit Chapala and I am sure they will show you around to see what is available...suerte


----------



## VegasRoy

RVGringo and Chicois8

Thanks for the quick replies!

It looks like an easy (though long) drive from PV to Chapala but as I've gotten older, I like long drives less and less. It seems it is about 399 pesos ($30) for two for the 1st class bus (round trip) frpm PV to Guadalajara and about 200 pesos ($15) each way for a taxi to Ajijic. This would be preferrable (if the dollars are correct) just to reduce the wear and tear on the mind and body if the following questions can be answered.

Can the area be explored on foot or via public transportation?

Are cabs available/expensive in the area?

Are there any area/lake/city/town tours.?

Are rental cars reasonable in the area?

Our plans now are to take the bus to Guadalajara then a cab to Ajijic then find a hotel and wing it from there. Any thoughts or ideas are most appreciated and your responses are wonderful!

Thanks Much !!

VegasRoy


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you fly, you can rent cars at the airport, just half an hour north of Chapala. Alternatively, a taxi to either Chapala or Ajijic (five miles apart on the north shore of Lake Chapala) will cost about $250 pesos, paid at the Taxi Stand inside the terminal.


----------



## Cha K

My girlfriend an I, she 62 and I 64 seriously considering Lake Chapala area. We know we have to visit and will be doing that a few times in he near future (as soon as I figure out this visa "game". Anyway, we both are living on our Social Security and I do small jewlery sales... will there be a problem with receiving our Soc. Sec there? Is it true the new immigration laws will be six months, leave and come back again with a new "visa"? and how much does it cost?
Thank You. Cha K


----------



## sparks

The tourist visa has always been 6 months .... but since the new one is computerized, turning around at the border may not be possible. If you plan to stay longer than 180 days you need to apply for an FM3.

Have your Soc Sec deposited to your bank up north and withdraw here via ATM. Check bank charges as some have international fees and others don't


----------



## makaloco

If you wish, you can have your Social Security payments direct deposited into your Mexican bank account. I have mine set up that way, and so far (8 months) I've had no problems. The deposits are on time and the exchange rate is decent.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you don't keep a US address and bank account, you must remember to let Social Security know that you are still alive. They'll send you a letter, to your Mexican address, each year and you must reply. If the letter fails to arrive, you must still contact them at the appropriate time.
We prefer to keep a US mailing address & banking. Using an ATM for cash works just fine. For local funds, larger than the daily limit, most folks use an investment house and have the ability to transfer funds. Mexican banks are way behind in 'customer service' and have fees for everything.


----------



## makaloco

It's too late to edit, but I should have mentioned in my previous post that my bank (Bancomer) charges no fees for the monthly Social Security deposits.


----------



## sparks

makaloco said:


> It's too late to edit, but I should have mentioned in my previous post that my bank (Bancomer) charges no fees for the monthly Social Security deposits.


That's a possibility in the future but not for someone still figuring out the visa process and has obviously not lived here


----------



## Cha K

*Bank Accts.*



sparks said:


> That's a possibility in the future but not for someone still figuring out the visa process and has obviously not lived here


Thanks for the info you guys.


----------



## jim42

*BnB's/Hotels*

I found a couple of Hotels in Lake Chapala that looked great. I am not cheap but no way am I going to pay those prices just to sleep and clean up. Anyone know of less expensive places, clean and near Centro? Thanks, Jim


----------



## pappabee

jim42 said:


> I found a couple of Hotels in Lake Chapala that looked great. I am not cheap but no way am I going to pay those prices just to sleep and clean up. Anyone know of less expensive places, clean and near Centro? Thanks, Jim


First of all, it's not necessary to post your question on more than on link. And as far as prices go, what do you find as too expensive? Also remember that here you often get what you pay for. There are some wonderful BnB's at Lakeside but they have their pluses and minuses. One major question should be do you need a place to park a car? Some of the very nice ones only have on street parking.


----------



## jim42

pappabee said:


> First of all, it's not necessary to post your question on more than on link. And as far as prices go, what do you find as too expensive? Also remember that here you often get what you pay for. There are some wonderful BnB's at Lakeside but they have their pluses and minuses. One major question should be do you need a place to park a car? Some of the very nice ones only have on street parking.


Sorry about the 2 posts, I am still learning. Will be flying in from Tampa and wont have a vehicle. I am not looking for amenities, just a nice clean place, maybe 50usdmax. I have stayed in Merida and PV and there were very nice places for under usd50. Both places had a/c, cable t.v. and of course hot water.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You can find accommodations at Lake Chapala, starting at about $35 USD. Most will be somewhat higher.


----------



## jim42

*Chapala*



RVGRINGO said:


> You can find accommodations at Lake Chapala, starting at about $35 USD. Most will be somewhat higher.


Thank you. I will do some more searching on computer


----------



## FHBOY

*B & B Recommendations - Ajijic March*

:car: Will be arriving March 30, 2012 for a few days to look for housing and do some touring, Looking for recommendations of B & B or Hotels in Ajijic for a short 4-nite stay. Any suggestions?


----------



## RVGRINGO

In Ajijic, there are several B&Bs catering to expat visitors. They are all nice and all are located conveniently. So, use Google and make your plans. Ajijic is a small 'boutique' village, so walking around, for the able-bodied and energetic types is no problem.
Chapala also has accommodations from B&Bs to The luxury 'Hotel San Francisco', and the town is easier on the feet and larger than Ajijic, which is actually a part of the Chapala Municipalidad, some five miles away. 
There is bus or taxi service between Chapala and Ajijic. Buses run about every ten minutes, or there is a pedestrian/bike path along the highway.


----------



## Isla Verde

I've been living in Mexico for four years and have been receiving my Social Security pension every month without fail. I have a Bank of America account (which I opened online while I was still in the States) and can withdraw money in pesos from any Santander or ScotiaBank ATM without paying a fee. And the exchange rates are always quite good.


----------



## holodeck

Anyone know anything about the Hotel Cardilelas in Chapala ?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I live in Chapala and know of no such hotel. There are no listings for such a name.


----------



## holodeck

RVGRINGO said:


> I live in Chapala and know of no such hotel. There are no listings for such a name.


It is sometimes listed on line as Hotel Candilejas, at Cottilla 368. Some guidebooks spell it with a r.
The owner was 88 a few year ago, it might be closed now ????


----------



## RVGRINGO

Ah, the old Hotel Candilejas on the west end of Calle Lopez Cotilla, where it is too steep to drive and you must climb up to the place. We actually stayed there one night in 2001, but wouldn't do it again. I don't think it is still open as a hotel. It remained for sale for many years and I don't know the current status. You could try calling: 011-52 (376) 765-2279 was their old phone number.


----------

